# Nevada PE Licensure



## ARJ (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone who has RECENTLY applied for a PE license in Nevada had to sit through a interview with members of the Nevada board? The reason I am asking is because I was told they use to required this previously. I called the board and they said they only do that for less than 1% of all applicants, for special cases. Has anyone recently needed to sit through one of these interviews? And what would constitute such a special case?


----------



## teda (Feb 12, 2007)

Never heard that. Do you have some special conditions, like experience, education background, license history?



ARJ said:


> Has anyone who has RECENTLY applied for a PE license in Nevada had to sit through a interview with members of the Nevada board? The reason I am asking is because I was told they use to required this previously. I called the board and they said they only do that for less than 1% of all applicants, for special cases. Has anyone recently needed to sit through one of these interviews? And what would constitute such a special case?


----------



## ARJ (Feb 13, 2007)

teda said:


> Never heard that. Do you have some special conditions, like experience, education background, license history?


No. I was just wondering. I am in the process of applying and just want to be prepared for whatever. I haven't even sent my application in yet. I know they conduct these interviews many years ago. I was just wondering if anyone had to endure it recently, and if so, why?


----------



## ARJ (May 21, 2007)

Well, I just got approved for my Nevada License !!!! Reciprocity is awesome!!! Now I just need those California results. :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2007)

As the local reciprocity slut on this board, I congratulate you!


----------



## MA_PE (May 22, 2007)

FWIW:

The interview process is on the books here in MA also. They use that process for extenuating circumstances say for example someone wishing to waive the exams. I know of an individual that has a PhD and &gt; 20 years experience in engineering and engineering management in private industry, that is now at a consulting company and wants to be registered. MA law allows a PE without the exams provided the applicant can demonstrate sufficient competence to the board. In this case the board wants a personal interview with the applicant to make the decision first hand whether or not to issue a license.

Short of this type of circumstance I can't imagine the board wanting to interview a candidate. There is just too much time and too many people involved.

My 0.02.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2007)

a friend of mine moved there last year and he didnt have to interview (if that helps you)

He had both the EIT, PE exams if that matters, I imagine its like MA said, for when some old school person who maybe didnt have to take the FE or something like that


----------



## ARJ (May 22, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> As the local reciprocity slut on this board, I congratulate you!


Why thank you sir!!!

That interview process was something they did many many years ago. A couple of old time engineers that I know brought it up to me as something that they had to go through. Thankfully, they no longer do that.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2007)

So I guess everything that happens in Vegas doesnt stay in Vegas arty-smiley-048: (


----------

